# Can I Get Back Far Enough To Return My Phone..?



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm a Noob, running my first custom ROM though I'm on my third Android phone. 
(Running Eclipse 1.1.1)
My phone is having screen issues and I think I need to take it back in, here's my question. Can I get back to stock? I've read as many of the forums on the topic I can find, and it seems to me that i can use the FXZ file or the 
* R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root For The Bionic V2.1*

 to get back to stock but I've upgraded my radio to 5.5.893, which seems to be un-doable right? is being stock, but upgraded, enough to past muster with the people at the store?


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just use the released root method you posted and they should not be able to tell as that is a stock build with all the bloat and everything.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

i also had to return mine for screen isues. i was on 5.7.893. you can get your system back to stock but not the kernal or radio but i did not have any problems returning for a new one


----------



## Khael (Sep 27, 2011)

Do as much as you can to get back to stock, make sure not to root the phone. Then I'd return on a Sunday or near closing time and the tech people will not do much to evaluate the state of the phone. That is what i did after I bricked my phone two weeks after release. Got a new phone right away.

Good luck!


----------

